

What aspect of your Java programming is the biggest pain in the arse? - TheKickOff
http://reddit.com/r/java/comments/1xve3q/what_aspect_of_your_java_programming_is_the

======
jlafon
Java has many great features, but I find it to be too tedious for me to
experiment. For example: want to read a file into a string? The Python version
is open(name).read(), and I've never seen a Java equivalent be that concise.

